# inetd: wrapping (inetd)



## maujiq (Jun 22, 2010)

Hello,

ps lists 264 instances of wrapping inetd. The count varies, sometimes increasing (more than 500), sometimes decreasing (below 100).

Does anybody know, what this means? The system is working normal, I did not detect any anomaly beside this huge amount of wrapping messages from ps.

I use 8.0 in virtualbox 3.2.4, host is xp pro.


----------



## anomie (Jun 22, 2010)

Presumably it means you're serving some daemons up from inetd(8). What does the output from `% grep '^[^#]' /etc/inetd.conf` show? 

Also, what do you mean by "instances of wrapping inetd", exactly? Maybe post some examples from your process table.


----------



## maujiq (Jun 22, 2010)

Hmm, I can not copy/paste here, because X does not work at this time.

inetd tells

ftp
telnet
shell
login
tftp

each both tcp and tcp6.

For counting the output of ps I used


```
ps ax | grep wrapping | grep -v grep | wc -l
```

The answer is 264.


----------



## anomie (Jun 22, 2010)

I'm still not sure what you mean. Here is example output from one of my hosts: 

```
# ps ax | grep '[i]netd'
 1330  ??  IsJ    0:06.35 /usr/sbin/inetd -a 10.90.17.230 -l
```

(Then again, this is from a FBSD 6 box.) Instead of counting lines, could you post full output from the first couple lines so we can see what you're matching?


----------



## maujiq (Jun 22, 2010)

all lines are identical except the process number.


```
390  ??  I    0:00,00  inetd: wrapping (inetd)
```

The "wrapping" does not show up in any other outputline of ps.


----------



## anomie (Jun 22, 2010)

Sorry, I'm not sure what that refers to. On FBSD systems, by default, tcp wrapper support is compiled into inetd. 

```
> ldd /usr/sbin/inetd | grep 'libwrap'
	libwrap.so.4 => /usr/lib/libwrap.so.4 (0x2808e000)
```

But I have no idea whether that is related to the (ambiguous?) process table entries you're seeing. Maybe someone with a FBSD 8 box can help.


----------

